# Milorganite 2020



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone getting a good deal on this yet? $9.99 locally.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

That's a really good price! I bought 6 bags a couple weeks back from Walmart. I think they were 12.99 a piece.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

$15.98 here in the North Georgia mountains. Home Depot


----------



## apb80 (May 21, 2019)

Also $10 at HD in Chicago burbs. Plenty in stock, but they've run out past summers.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

$50 per ton at the local WWTP. Got enough for two seasons last year.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Milorganite is overhyped to say the least.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Milorganite is overhyped to say the least.


Overhyped how?

I don't think anything that works really well can be overhyped. Do I use it? Not much but it is a good product for a lot of situations.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Milorganite is overhyped to say the least.
> ...


I know it works and people have great results with it, but these days it seems like there are much better organic options available for a far better value, especially when Milo is 20 dollars per bag.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@Wolverine We still have milorganite for $10 a bag here. It's high prices are at Lowes and Home Depot and specialty stores. Where I get it at when I use it is at a place called Theisens. It's a farm store kind of like fleet farm.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

For those with a local Fleet Farm and low P rates, they also have a closeout on Coop Poop 2-4-3, $5/40#


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> Milorganite is overhyped to say the least.


i think people today with their phones and facebook lost basic math skills.

It's NPK is what 6-4-0 or 5-2-0 and covers 2500 sqft? I would need 3 bags then for my yard for each application whereas one 40-50 lb big bag of typical fertilizer I get two complete yard applications from.

if one wants to pay for what Milwaukee sanitation bags and markets as organic I'll piss in a jar mark it as organic and you can have all you want of that for free. I'll even eat a lot of bacon and we can say my _organic liquid fertilizer_ includes 2% iron. Maybe if I got a complementary membership to the flat earth society with the purchase of milorganite I might consider it.

if milwaukee bagged it and made it available as a local pickup alternative to fertilizer that was more cost effective then I'd agree with it. I'm not saying it should not be sold because it does not work. But for what takes more to get the same effect as an existing available product and market it as organic=good synthetic=bad neglecting to mention the increased distribution cost of nationwide sale of it is irresponsible and exploitative.. But what should one expect from a city gov't. And as it becomes more popular and less of it available/produced the price per bag is going to go up. The smart thing to do would be for all waste water plants across the country to implement some kind of process to allow dispersion of their shit to a greater local area as fertilizer and allow people to pick it up for free since you are helping them dispose of waste and save the utility operating cost of having to deal with or dispose of that waste. Why isn't bernie or biden coming up with this?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

r7k said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Milorganite is overhyped to say the least.
> ...


See my post above. You can get biosolids for virtually free in most all parts of the country through Class A distribution programs. It already exists but is mostly only utilized by farmers.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

The only positives I see from Milorganite or any organic is being able to put it down without watering it in shortly after and that the phosphorous is low % WEP, so it barely leaches.

I've moved onto GreenTRX and it's a much better $/lb of N.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

smurg said:


> The only positives I see from Milorganite or any organic is being able to put it down without watering it in shortly after and that the phosphorous is low % WEP, so it barely leaches.
> 
> I've moved onto GreenTRX and it's a much better $/lb of N.


Same here. Love Green TRX.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm also on the @cglarsen cary milo train. I got 1400lb of cary milo for $30 last year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I'm also on the @cglarsen cary milo train. I got 1400lb of cary milo for $30 last year.


See, this is why we can't have nice things where I live. You guys have infrastructure that really gives a  :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > The only positives I see from Milorganite or any organic is being able to put it down without watering it in shortly after and that the phosphorous is low % WEP, so it barely leaches.
> ...


I started using GreenTRX last season and the results were awesome!


----------

